# Missing/lost/stolen - £400 reward - please help!



## Lyndsey (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi,

Please can you help?

My 18 month old male staffordshire bull terrier went missing on 25th March and has not been seen since!

He is brindle - dark brown with some gold, white chest, one white toe on back leg.

His name is Chaos.

There is a £400 reward for his safe return!

He is terribly missed and we are desperate to get him back home 

Thanks x


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi

Sorry to hear about your dog.. you must be worried out of your head (i've been there, but luckily only for 1 night)

You didn't mention what area he was lost in?

Have you contacted Dog Lost? They are very good and helpful.
DogLost

good luck in finding your baby x


----------



## Lyndsey (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi,

He went missing from Oxfordshire... but this was now a week ago so he could be anywhere! 

It's absolutely devastating, and everything I do reminds me of him... he was with me all day everyday for the last 16 months, and now its unbearable being without him!

I just want him to come home!

Yes we have put him on doglost, animal finders, animal search, petlog, phoned all local wardens, vets, shelters etc.

He is chipped so if someone takes him in they can return him to us - but he is a lovely dog, very handsome, very friendly, well behaved - so perhaps someone's decided to keep him  which obviously I hope they don't!!

I have already had someone try to scam me, some woman saying she had my dog... then when I asked to collect him, she said no - i will have to ship him, transfer 250 pounds into western union and we will send him  How could people be so heartless and cruel!

Thanks for your reply xxx


----------



## PatRoss (Sep 24, 2008)

You have put this on dog lost, they are really good, they would have said to get posters put up, he's chipped, well done. Try to get the locale paper involved, you need to make him to hot to handle. Sorry you had to put up with the scum who tried to scam you. Good luck.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

make your dog to hot to handle poster like crazy get the paper and tv station involved good luck


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

have you made up his own facebook page and bebo

or put his info on places like gum tree, ad trader etc...

Please make sure you mention the reward as this will get more people intrested, especially the none dog people that will be desperate for cash.

have you got a pic of him, i think this will help too


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I am asuming this is your boy?

DogLost


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

might be a good idea to post your dogs info on this forum too. 

<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## Lyndsey (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies!
We put an ad in the local paper, did an announcement on 1 radio station - others wouldn't help, we have been postering - going to do more "still missing" posters so people know we aren't giving up!

He has got a facebook page;
It's called... Please help find Chaos... Missing staffy in Oxford

I have put ads on gumtree and dailyinfo - just not had any luck 

I have attached some pictures of my gorgeous little man!

Thanks very much
Lyndsey


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

Lyndsey said:


> Thanks for all your replies!
> We put an ad in the local paper, did an announcement on 1 radio station - others wouldn't help, we have been postering - going to do more "still missing" posters so people know we aren't giving up!
> 
> He has got a facebook page;
> ...


Lyndsey, your doing all the right things and unfortunitly thats all you can do hun... i really feel for you because i know exactly what your going through right now. Our Lucy was stolen on the 23/3/10 and we have gone down the same routes has you but we also haven`t had any luck yet!

Really hope you have your dog back home with you real soon, where he belongs

Vicky x


----------

